
Monolith – muddying the waters of the digital copyright debate - mrkgnao
http://monolith.sourceforge.net/
======
pwg
Another technical item attempting to handle the legalistic aspects of "What
Colour are your bits?"
[http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/entry/23](http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/entry/23)

